

.SkimThat provides summarized world news - a video interview with the founder - giangbiscan
http://www.thestartupangel.com/2012/03/06/interview-of-michael-khalili-founder-of-skimthat/

======
MichaelApproved
Thanks Giang! I got a great start here on Hacker News and we've been growing
great the past few months.

